# Sexing rats



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello. About a week ago I got a charcoal/white baby dumbo rat from a breeder. I could've sworn it was female until I read that females have "nipples" and this rat did not have any. Also 'her' urethra was higher up than any female rat I've had before. I still think it might be a girl. Her name is Tuffy. A few days later, because I wanted her to have a cagemate, my friend gave me a baby rat she said was 100% sure was female. She thought it was a boy at first and called him Sigmund, before thinking it was a girl. When I got the rat home I noticed 'she' had a bulge. I'm pretty sure she is a he : / What do you think? I'm confused about them both. Sigmund is about 3-4 weeks old and Tuffy is 5-6 weeks. Sigmund also keeps trying to mount Tuffy.

Sigmund
http://i55.tinypic.com/2mwcygk.jpg

Tuffy
http://i54.tinypic.com/2i7wl0z.jpg


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cuddleb0t said:


> Hello. About a week ago I got a charcoal/white baby dumbo rat from a breeder. I could've sworn it was female until I read that females have "nipples" and this rat did not have any. Also 'her' urethra was higher up than any female rat I've had before. I still think it might be a girl. Her name is Tuffy. A few days later, because I wanted her to have a cagemate, my friend gave me a baby rat she said was 100% sure was female. She thought it was a boy at first and called him Sigmund, before thinking it was a girl. When I got the rat home I noticed 'she' had a bulge. I'm pretty sure she is a he : / What do you think? I'm confused about them both. Sigmund is about 3-4 weeks old and Tuffy is 5-6 weeks. Sigmund also keeps trying to mount Tuffy.
> 
> Sigmund
> http://i55.tinypic.com/2mwcygk.jpg
> ...


Tuffy is definitely a girl, but Sigmund the spacing looks like a boy, but it depends on his real age. At 3.5-4 weeks of age, the testes start to drop. Can you feel anything at all?

Can you take a pic of him with his full body so I can attempt to sort out his age?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How long have you had Sigmund anyways? If your friend had the litter I hope to god she kept ALL the babies with mom until 5 weeks of age...he looks too young to be away from mom, just by how little his testicles have descended.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

After posting this, I felt two balls. I am now sure Sigmund is a male. Tuffy is questionable to me still but I am going to go with female.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had Sigmund for one day.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Tuffy is definitely a female. 

Were you told their ages? They will need to be separated soon or you will have a litter on your hands.

Also, suggest to your friend that they come here, they are going to have a rat explosion if they don't properly sex and separate those babies...


----------

